# More, more, more and tail survey



## NVGail228 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't join bettafish for a long time because I just KNEW this would happen! Used to have $$, space and 100 betta. Now am broke, live in a tiny apartment and have 4. The more I read....(and the avatars lure me, too) the more I want. Help....I need an injection of betta heroin and I'm still paying off the 4 tanks I already have! Someone tell me to not be a jerk and enjoy what I have (SOOOO many pretty boys and girls out there and I want them all!!!)

As for the tail survey I have a special spot in my heart for CT and Plakat...and those crazy CTPK. But I really just love 'em all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I only have two and VT and DT are my favorite.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Right now I have a PK - he's in my avatar, two HMs, two VTs, and a delta/CT cross. I love all tail types, but I know what you mean! It's hard to have "Just" four or five! But I'm trying to take care of the five I have and leaving it at that. I figure the more I can take care of them the more they will be payed attention to and loved on


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I love PK's but I haven't owned one yet. I also like HM, and DeT. Those Spade Tails are really cool, too. I don't like CT males, but CT females are so cute!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I branch out as I get more bettas. Have a VT (favorite), a double tail mustard gas dragon PK, marble delta, black halfmoon, and a baby!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I have one, but as I have a tank o spare, contemplating maybe doing a rescue o_o

Luckily, I'm limited by tanks ^^ I only have room for so many XP


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sorry NVGail228 but I'm afraid there is no cure for betta fever. The good news is it's not fatal but the bad news is there's nothing you can do.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

as for males i'm very partial to HMPKs, and for females i think CTs are my favorite.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a CT male but my absolute DREAM betta would be a rose-tail mustard gas (yellow OR orange, doesnt matter)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> I have a CT male but my absolute DREAM betta would be a rose-tail mustard gas (yellow OR orange, doesnt matter)


not a RT but a BEAUTIFUL DTHM:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOUBLE-TAIL...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23240a47ac


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG that would work too! gorgeous  wish I could afford him cuz id be all over that.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

The addiction is hard to fight I had 12 at one point >.< but after illness and old age and escape attempts I have 3. I want more and soon going to be rescuing but just make sure you can attend to all of their needs. I personally find I like having the 3 now because I feel I can devote more time to them, Bigger tanks that are not divided I can do more water changes because it isnt such a chore, two tanks I change water everyday now. It is hard to resist everytime I go into petco I want to bring some home.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just have one right now and hes spoiled rotten. Im not gonna get another until I can have atleast a 10gal to divide but thats it, no more than 2, and only if I can find the one I want (fish not tank) at a decent price. I have alot of other pets so I dont wanna overwhelm myself


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I love all the tail types.
But im more so fond towards VTs. Because the last betta I had was a VT and, well, because theyre more unwanted than the rest, I tend to be more fond of the unwanted types of animals.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

right now i have 1 VT and 1 HMDT -i like HMs, but all bettas!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I love all the tail types.
> But im more so fond towards VTs. Because the last betta I had was a VT and, well, because theyre more unwanted than the rest, I tend to be more fond of the unwanted types of animals.


 the only thing i have against VTs is that since they're considered "useless" as show fish, very few people take the time to breed a variety of color patterns into them, which leads to a LOT of blue, red or blue-and-red fish, and we've already got a super-red and a blue-and-red VT that we love very much, but i like variety.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to try rescuing and rehoming this winter. It might be hard to let them go.........................


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> the only thing i have against VTs is that since they're considered "useless" as show fish, very few people take the time to breed a variety of color patterns into them, which leads to a LOT of blue, red or blue-and-red fish, and we've already got a super-red and a blue-and-red VT that we love very much, but i like variety.


That and the fact that they are common- pretty much every store selling bettas has VTs, where as other tail types are either harder to find, or they are just more appealing to most people.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> That and the fact that they are common- pretty much every store selling bettas has VTs, where as other tail types are either harder to find, or they are just more appealing to most people.


yeah...i tend to go a lot more for color pattern than tail type, so if i ever found an AMAZINGLY colored VT i'd snap him up right away. it just seems to be so rare that you see one make it to a point of sale. most people cull them for being VTs, regardless of their color appeal.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I saw a very pretty bright orange VT at my LFS yesterday...Fancy a road trip to Alabama, homegrown terror?
I've got a HMPK male, a DeT male, a HM male, and a HM female - and planning a rescue/rehome shortly, plus a HM spawn. Dear Lord, I've caught the betta fever, too!
I've owned every tail type except HMDT, CTPK, and DTCTPK. My favorites are the HMDT and the wild types! =)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> I saw a very pretty bright orange VT at my LFS yesterday...Fancy a road trip to Alabama, homegrown terror?
> I've got a HMPK male, a DeT male, a HM male, and a HM female - and planning a rescue/rehome shortly, plus a HM spawn. Dear Lord, I've caught the betta fever, too!
> I've owned every tail type except HMDT, CTPK, and DTCTPK. My favorites are the HMDT and the wild types! =)


haha with my schedule we're having trouble coordinating our "road trip" today to nashville (30 minutes away) for a white platinum HMPK...i couldn't see making it to alabama for anything other than a once-in-a-lifetime kinda fish 

that said, i would absolutely KILL for a nice CTPK, especially if it was a giant. maybe not kill a PERSON, but i'd definitely murder the living poo out of some potted plants to get him


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

PKHMs are my favourites, followed by HMs and combtails. I think my first betta is going to be a DT, though, as my LFS has one I can't get off my mind! LOL. They're my second LEAST fave, but I'll be darned if he isn't worming his way into my heart!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

As of now I have 1 HMPK, one Spade-Tailed PK, 3 CT, and 4 VTs 
ARGGG so hard to fight the betta bug!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

DWL, I know what ya mean! My HMPK passed away yesterday, and now I have 3-4 spots open for rescues. I see a trip to walmart in my future. I haven't had a CT or VT in a while, kinda miss em! If I fill the 4 tanks, I'll have a grand total of 7.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i had a red doubletail/crowntail once, now im waiting for my latest spawn of deltatail/halfmoon to grow, day three.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the same problem. I joined a few days ago and I already want to buy a new tank and more bettas


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the fancy type tails like Double Tail, Half Sun, Half Moon and Comb tail. My most favorite however are Feather Tail, Rose Tail and Crown Tail.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DTs rule.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> i had a red doubletail/crowntail once, now im waiting for my latest spawn of deltatail/halfmoon to grow, day three.



this is the guy sorry for the poor photo quality


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha, went to the LFS today. Brought home 2 rescues. They keep the cups pretty clean, but they hold only 4-6oz of water. And some of their fish had fin rot. Anyway, I've now got Equinox and Steve =). Equinox is an orange VT with swim bladder issues, which I'm treating with epsom salt, and Steve is a blue cambodian/grizzle with a HUGE appetite. So, now I've got:
2 VT males
1 DeT male
1HM male
1 HM female


----------

